# johnsons beach saturday



## SHAKE N' BAKE (Jul 31, 2012)

Caught these 2 pompanoes and one catfish. Saw 4 other pompanoes caught, but only a couple cats and tons of small remoras. Saw one king sky well past the first sandbar. Water was very dirty.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice summer catch! I went and tried a sunset trip to Pcola last night and just caught one big cat. Fleas were very scarce. I'd buy 'em before I got there next time. What did you catch those on?


----------



## FlyNavy (Jul 2, 2012)

I was out there yesterday too. Caught 1 pomp and like said above, some catfish and remoras also. I was using a two hook pomp rig with frozen shrimp.


----------



## SHAKE N' BAKE (Jul 31, 2012)

I caught them on fresh dead shrimp.


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

What time were y'all out there? I've only fished JB in the evenings. I've been fishing at NASP mostly recently, with minimal hits, mostly small black drum.


----------



## SHAKE N' BAKE (Jul 31, 2012)

Actually it was noon til about 4 although early morning is my favorite.


----------



## FlyNavy (Jul 2, 2012)

LUPilot said:


> What time were y'all out there? I've only fished JB in the evenings. I've been fishing at NASP mostly recently, with minimal hits, mostly small black drum.


I was out there about 2-6. Where on NASP are you fishing? I just got stationed down here and have been trying to figure out where people fish on base. I saw some of the piers at the end of Radford but I'm not sure if those are open.


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

Im an instructor there at bay operations and Ive been here for about 2 years. I just now got to really get to know the area and fish them. Lucky for me I can get in a few cast by work before we get students, but that area is off limits on the sea wall. Other than that down the sea wall you will see signs where you can fish. Also be on the lookout for the weekend when they open up those big piers at the end of radford blvd. Trout point is another spot and now you can drive a good ways out there past the gate.





FlyNavy said:


> I was out there about 2-6. Where on NASP are you fishing? I just got stationed down here and have been trying to figure out where people fish on base. I saw some of the piers at the end of Radford but I'm not sure if those are open.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

caught 2 red fish yesterday and johnson, I hate that the roads closed. now I have to look at people, lol


----------



## FlyNavy (Jul 2, 2012)

PaulBoydenCustoms said:


> caught 2 red fish yesterday and johnson, I hate that the roads closed. now I have to look at people, lol


Or take a nice long walk haha. What were you catching your reds with if you don't mind my asking? In the first gut or did you get them out past the first sandbar? I'm pretty new to this so any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Just passed the first sand bar. And I actually used cut cigar minnows I brought just to try. Figured after the storm ya never know what's gonna be roaming around


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

I do almost all of my fishing at NASP next to the coast guard station along Radford, behind the softball fields. I've caught a decent number of black and red drum (my biggest was 47") and even a pompano over there, and seen plenty of other people catch some nice sized sharks. I've also fished the portion of the beach just east of the marina near the back gate. The stretch is a hit and miss kinda place for me. I've caught some decent reds and a couple of large catfish (which I keep and eat if they are big enough) back there. I've also fished around the trout point area with limited success. You really need a kayak to be effective back there. In the winter and early spring i fished the portion of the sea wall next to the portside e-club with pretty good success for spanish mackerel and the occasional flounder. The only thing I've ever caught off of the seawall along radford was a pufferfish. You can also fish the park up at bayou grande on the northeast side of the base, but all I've ever caught up there was a couple of gafftop catfish. Hope that helps!



FlyNavy said:


> I was out there about 2-6. Where on NASP are you fishing? I just got stationed down here and have been trying to figure out where people fish on base. I saw some of the piers at the end of Radford but I'm not sure if those are open.


----------



## FlyNavy (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks a bunch for all the info. I actually got a steal on a used Tarpon 120 yak today so I may go out and try around trout point. Maybe I'll see you while I'm out there. Thanks again


----------



## navygirl1974 (May 15, 2012)

i was fishing off the seawall on sat and sunday. on sat almost every cast i caught a lady fish - not good eating but good for bait. on sunday it was so windy i had to cut my line 3x because it was caught up in the rocks so i just gave up and went to lake frederick but all i caught was seaweed!


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

what part of the sea wall where you fishing at? I drove with my kids around base to try to get them on some fish sunday, but didnt do much just a couple of small reds. I went past alpha pier and along the sea wall people where shoulder to shoulder haha...I dont do that type of fishing I dont like someone else breathing on me so I just drove on by and went by my work and just fished there.


navygirl1974 said:


> i was fishing off the seawall on sat and sunday. on sat almost every cast i caught a lady fish - not good eating but good for bait. on sunday it was so windy i had to cut my line 3x because it was caught up in the rocks so i just gave up and went to lake frederick but all i caught was seaweed!


----------



## navygirl1974 (May 15, 2012)

i was fishing west of the sign that indicates where you can fish along the seawall. so i guess i was actually across from the open field next to starbucks. i try to stay in the area where the signs are posted so as not to get hassaled by the base police but when i was leaving i did see alot of the young military fishing off the old plane ramps near the water survival school which i know is a no-no. i don't know if security would run them off or not. my luck they would prbably give me a ticket


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

can non military go on base and fish or launch at the boat ramp?


----------

